# DFW haunters BBQ & Chili cook off.



## DansHauntedHouse (Jan 21, 2014)

Ladies and gentlemen. We are putting together the first ever 
DFW haunters BBQ cook off. There will be a competition fee. the winner donates their portion to their favorite charity. The public will be invited. Let's let these guys know that we not only know how to haunt but cook as well!
I am asking what type of interest in attending we can expect.


----------

